# Time to move south!



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

This is as close to the outside that the girls want to go..another snow storm coming in tomorrow night!


----------



## pixiebeans (Dec 11, 2013)

Looks so beautiful! We have the cold with nothing special to look at :foxes15: I want some snow! I am near Asheville NC.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

LOL I can't blame them. That's a great view though! Lilo doesn't want to go outside and it's not even cold here... she doesn't even want to walk on the ground after it rained.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

How beautiful it looks,take care in that snow


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I want snow!! If we get anything it's yucky ice. But we rarely get much more than a frost or two. Stay safe and warm. Snuggles to the girls. xxx


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

pixiebeans said:


> Looks so beautiful! We have the cold with nothing special to look at :foxes15: I want some snow! I am near Asheville NC.


Same here in Columbia, SC......just cold and no snow! Please send some snow to us.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Take us with you Debra! I just asked the pups if they wanted to head to Miami and they all raised their paws! Haha

Snow is pretty but it makes things so difficult! Driving is just awful, not to mention the traffic!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

pixiebeans said:


> Looks so beautiful! We have the cold with nothing special to look at :foxes15: I want some snow! I am near Asheville NC.


I love snow also, it's so pretty! This year it is very, very cold....not a good combo for getting out for exercise! Too much ice...


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> LOL I can't blame them. That's a great view though! Lilo doesn't want to go outside and it's not even cold here... she doesn't even want to walk on the ground after it rained.


I know...my husband said yesterday morning they were actually uncomfortable, holding their paws up and whining. That has never happened as I usually walk them in all kinds of weather. It's just going to get colder and much more snow on its way! I have pads out for them, hope they are used!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Gorgeous view, but it does scream cold!! Haha Hubby and I are going to be putting our motorhome at the Gulf with the "snow birds" pretty soon to spend some weekends. Snow birds are people who live up north, but they move south in the winter in their motorhomes and live in campgrounds until the weather is warm enough to go back home. We could stay back and forth between the beach and our house if I didn't keep my grandson. I love keeping him and saving my children the money for daycare and keeping him out of daycare, but it sure does limit what a Mimi gets to do!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

michele said:


> How beautiful it looks,take care in that snow


It's pretty but no fun to be out in with the ice and cold....way too cold right now for the girls. They are going bonkers staying in!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

TLI said:


> I want snow!! If we get anything it's yucky ice. But we rarely get much more than a frost or two. Stay safe and warm. Snuggles to the girls. xxx


You're right, ice is the worst! Usually our temps are warm enough that even with snow, we can get out. This year has been extremely cold, they girls don't like it!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jayda said:


> Same here in Columbia, SC......just cold and no snow! Please send some snow to us.


Ok, I'm requesting that this snow storm coming in tonight heads you're way!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Or North! The weather is amazing here right now! I was driving with the window down yesterday. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pitluvs (Jul 24, 2013)

We're house bound as well, this is our side yard  I hate hate hate snow and Lilly's not too fond of it either!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Same here! We got 12 inches between Thursday and Friday! Today's high is 15, tomorrow is 40, Monday is 50, and Tuesday. . .16!!

Crazy weather! We WILL be heading south eventually! Retirement!! We are getting our Grand Cherokee diesel, probably next weekend. The RV show is about two weeks away. We want (need) to get a bigger one! Can't wait!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

BG agrees! Lol but she did walk out in the snow


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Huly said:


> BG agrees! Lol but she did walk out in the snow


Bless her little heart! I think we should have a mass exodus...LOL


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> Gorgeous view, but it does scream cold!! Haha Hubby and I are going to be putting our motorhome at the Gulf with the "snow birds" pretty soon to spend some weekends. Snow birds are people who live up north, but they move south in the winter in their motorhomes and live in campgrounds until the weather is warm enough to go back home. We could stay back and forth between the beach and our house if I didn't keep my grandson. I love keeping him and saving my children the money for daycare and keeping him out of daycare, but it sure does limit what a Mimi gets to do!!


We are empty nesters, our house is for sale....it is time! This weather up here is just crazy. Good for you Tina, we don't have grandkids yet, I think the time is right...


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

debrawade10 said:


> We are empty nesters, our house is for sale....it is time! This weather up here is just crazy. Good for you Tina, we don't have grandkids yet, I think the time is right...


There are wonderful things about the north, but as you well know from your travels, the south has much to offer as well. You are right about this being the perfect time in your lives.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I live in Largo, Florida. We are west of Tampa on the gulf coast. The past few nights it has gotten down into the 30's. :shock: Temperatures are suppose to be higher tomorrow. I sure hope so.:foxes15: We moved here in 2001 from the midwest to get away from the cold. Well, at least we don't get snow!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Pookypeds said:


> I live in Largo, Florida. We are west of Tampa on the gulf coast. The past few nights it has gotten down into the 30's. :shock: Temperatures are suppose to be higher tomorrow. I sure hope so.:foxes15: We moved here in 2001 from the midwest to get away from the cold. Well, at least we don't get snow!


That's where we are looking, just a little south. Ft. Myers, we love the fact that it is so doggie friendly. The dog beach at Lovers Key is one of our favorite places to go. I know it gets cool sometimes....nothing like up here though. 
We can't wait, waiting on our house to sell!!


----------

